# Les clics du Trackpad ne marchent plus



## b.lex (18 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai un Macbook Pro 13 pouces (mi-2009) sous Mountain Lion, depuis quelques temps les clicks (droite et gauche) du Trackpad sont de plus en plus capricieux, je suis obligé d'appuyer fort et plusieurs fois afin qu'ils fonctionnent. Le multitouch marche cependant lui très bien.

Pour continuer à utiliser de manière convenable l'ordinateur j'ai activé dans les préférences système "Toucher pour cliquer".

Je souhaiterai savoir si d'autres personnes ont subi ce problème et s'ils ont trouvé des solutions ? des réparations sont-elles possibles et si oui à quels coûts ? Le problème pourrait-il venir d'un gonflement de la batterie ? (quand j'étais sous Lion un message m'indiquait de faire réparer la batterie).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Alexis.


----------



## Nairo (19 Août 2012)

J'ai le meme problème que toi. Mon touchpad a les clics qui ne marchent plus depuis longtemps. Je suis également passé en toucher pour cliquer et je me sers des 3 doigts pour mettre du texte en surbrillance. Connaissant Apple par rapport aux prix. Je n'ai meme pas osé demander un devis pour la réparation de mon touchpad. 

Apparemment il devient rapidement défectueux ...


----------



## esimport (20 Août 2012)

il faudrait effectivement d'abord vérifier que la batterie n'est pas gonflée.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, un trackpad neuf ne coûte que 80, et peut facilement être changé soi-même en suivant le tutoriel


----------



## b.lex (26 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous, 

Mon problème de Trackpad est réglé, j'ai amené mon MacBook Pro à l'Apple Store pour faire changer la batterie (d'ailleurs la carte mère a grillée en réparation, heureusement ils m'en ont offerte une), j'en ai profité pour évoquer mon problème de Trackpad, ils ont simplement resserré les vis. Et voilà les cliques remarchent !!!

Merci à tous.


----------

